# Best wrap/carrier for lower back pain



## sunnydee

I have a pretty bad lower back and I'm looking for a new carrier for my second baby. I currently have a lillebaby that I used with my DS until recently (he only wants to walk now!)
The lillebaby was 2nd hand and I think it was stretched out a bit at the bottom and never really sat right on my hips.
So I was thinking that a woven wrap might fit me better but I was wondering if it would provide as much lower back support? 
Also would it be easy/cheaper to make one?


----------



## Button#

I haven't had lower back pain but I did have spd long after I gave birth and I found the woven wrap most comfortable. I also used an ergo after an appendectomy and that was comfortable. Both of those avoided putting too much strain on the lower part of my body but were supportive enough that I didn't feel any weight. I found the stretchy wrap wasn't supportive enough when I had spd.


----------



## messica

I tried an Ergo first and it was awful on my neck, shoulders and lower back. I have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome and have had three pregnancies (one a set of twins) so my lower back is a mess. Someone recommended a Tula and I gave it a whirl. Total game changer. 

To this day I can carry one of my 2 1/2 year olds without keeling over and becoming crippled the following week. Love it. So much so I plan to keep it and (God willing) carry my grandchildren in it someday.

Using a woven wrap I could also utilize a ruck carry relatively comfortably.


----------



## sunnydee

Thanks! I'd really like to try a wrap this time, I will check out the tula too! I think i will be doing alot more carrying this time with a busy toddler! I'm going to start going to physio now and hopefully strengthen my back before I start getting a huge bump &#9786;


----------



## wrapunzel

Hey Sunny! I wrap with wovens!!! The awesome thing about wrapping is all the different carries. You can surely find something that works for your particular back issues. I really liked the support offered by torso passes


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I had awful lower back pain after an epidural cock-up and the only thing that didn't leave me crippled after half an hour was a mei tai.
I tried a few different ones but the best one I found was one called Napsack Baby. The fabric wasn't smooth it was sturdy like a cotton drill so it had less tendency to slip and need constant re-tying.

In my experience carrying higher usually helped as well. When Lucas was on my front we were practically face-to-face :haha:


----------



## Kay_

Baby Carrier Mini – perfect for a newborn | BABYBJÖRN

This is the one I use and it doesn’t cause back pain for me...it did hurt my shoulders the first time I used it but after that it was great.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Kay_ said:


> Baby Carrier Mini – perfect for a newborn | BABYBJÖRN
> 
> This is the one I use and it doesn’t cause back pain for me...it did hurt my shoulders the first time I used it but after that it was great.

That is a bad carrier...not recommended at all.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

What about a mei tai? A woven wrap would allow front, side and back Carry (stretchy do not).


----------



## Kay_

OnErth&InHvn said:


> That is a bad carrier...not recommended at all.

Everyone has their own opinion of what they find good or bad so you really have no business @-ing my opinion. Write what YOU think is best and move on.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Kay_ said:


> Everyone has their own opinion of what they find good or bad so you really have no business @-ing my opinion. Write what YOU think is best and move on.

I think those carriers stink. 

I think for the same amount of money, the original poster (and you for that matter) can get a better quality carrier that does the same thing. 

I think someone peed in your cheerios and you're making something out of this. Many people get these as gifts or buy it thinking it must be good not realizing it is not. They dont know to reach out for help. With my DS I had one of these until I was told otherwise. 

That's my opinion.


----------



## Kay_

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I think those carriers stink.
> 
> I think for the same amount of money, the original poster (and you for that matter) can get a better quality carrier that does the same thing.
> 
> I think someone peed in your cheerios and you're making something out of this. Many people get these as gifts or buy it thinking it must be good not realizing it is not. They dont know to reach out for help. With my DS I had one of these until I was told otherwise.
> 
> That's my opinion.

Great! However I didn’t need nor ask for YOUR opinion on a brand that I use. Like i said, post your opinion regarding the posters question and move on.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Locking this thread as it is over two years old.


----------

